# Lab Results Normal



## slgraha1974 (Jan 2, 2018)

I have not reviewed these numbers with my NP, yet.

A little background, early last year I had become very moody, tired, lethargic, and haven't slept well in a long time. I went to our "free" clinic and started a dialog with the NP. She immediately began asking about my thyroid. She had blood tests and x-rays done. Blood tests came back normal and x-rays showed nodules. She referred me to an Endo that made me feel completely stupid and lazy. He said all of my blood tests fell within the "normal ranges" so I didn't have a problem with my thyroid. Biopsies came back normal, so I was diagnosed with a goiter. Fast forward 5 months and my symptoms haven't changed. Several friends and family referred me to another NP in town (the first one I saw retired). So I explained everything to her and asked for everything to be checked. From blood counts to B12 to hormone levels to thyroid levels. All of my results are posted in my patient portal, so I'm able to see them and all my tests fall within the "reference ranges".

Here are the thyroid numbers and they all fall within the "reference range".

T3 Uptake - 32.10 (25.00-35.00%)

TSH - .884 (.465-4.680)

T4 Free - 1.22 (.64-1.79)

Thyroperoxidase Antibody - <3.000 (<=5.000)

I feel like I'm going crazy. Still have symptoms but my blood tests are normal. 

Thanks for listening!

Selena


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your labs don't look bad. Your free t4 could be a smidge higher, but nothing earth shattering. It might be a really good idea to run free t3 and see if there are any thyroid antibodies present. You also might want to check your ferritin and vit D.


----------



## slgraha1974 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## slgraha1974 (Jan 2, 2018)

Had B12 and D checked. They also came back within normal ranges.

B12 - 552 (239-931)

Vit D -40 (30-96)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

slgraha1974 said:


> Had B12 and D checked. They also came back within normal ranges.
> 
> B12 - 552 (239-931)
> 
> Vit D -40 (30-96)


Both could stand to be a bit higher.

Your FT-4 is mid range and also stand to be a tad higher.



> Biopsies came back normal, so I was diagnosed with a goiter.


Have you been checked for an iodine deficiency? Has anyone suggested iodine supplements to address your goiter?


----------



## slgraha1974 (Jan 2, 2018)

Iodine has not been checked or recommended. I will ask about it. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would definitely ask your doc about supplementing Vitamin D, yours is slightly low and that can mimic thyroid symptoms.


----------

